# HD VID: AR15 Funnin' and Gunnin'



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but no matter how many different rifles I shoot, I still keep coming back to my AR15 platform and, hands down, it is just plainly one of the rifles that I consistently have the most fun with.

Oh, I know...some think we are supposed to be "so serious" about it, but...come one..admit it...you enjoy the shooting sports because they are fun too, right?

What's your favorite AR? I'd love to see your ARs and what you've done to them to make them "your own."

*Here's the video. *(And no, I'm not bump firing).

.
.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My "fun" or general-purpose AR. Base gun is a Bushmaster 16" custom Dissipator upper assembly with 4-rail rifle-length free-float tube, on an assembled-by-me lower. Burris E-1 variable power 2-7x scope with multi-distance reticle in a RRA quick-detach mount; back-up iron sights; Magpul stock, pistol grip, and vertical grip; RRA two-stage match trigger; Harris bipod for longer shots off the bench or prone; Lancer L5 transparent magazine so you can see the money/ammo you are about to convert into smoke and noise. Useful for most types of AR shooting or hunting, but specialized for nothing in particular.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Going fast is fun, but it's even more fun when you change it up so you have to think. ;-) (click for video) 1 thru 5 drill ran cold. Shot it clean but my transitions weren't great. Fastest I've ever ran it clean was 3.6 seconds.

ETA - Noveske 10.5"


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------

